# scallops



## Bryan G. (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Andrew H (Apr 2, 2012)

Bacon, corn, what's the purée on the bottom? Corn?


----------



## sw2geeks (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, that looks tasty!


----------



## BobCat (Apr 2, 2012)

How did you get that nice brown crust? Yummy.


----------



## don (Apr 2, 2012)

That looks fantastic. Scallops, bacon and corn is a nice combo. What's the sauce?


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 3, 2012)

Well played Sir! Presentation is spot on and by the looks of it, probably pretty damn tasty as well.


----------



## tk59 (Apr 3, 2012)

I think I could eat that.


----------



## Deckhand (Apr 3, 2012)

Very tasty!


----------



## PhaetonFalling (Apr 3, 2012)

That looks absolutely delicious.


----------



## dough (Apr 3, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> Bacon, corn, what's the purée on the bottom? Corn?



you left out chives 

i agree though whats the sauce?


----------



## Duckfat (Apr 3, 2012)

YUM!


----------



## Cadillac J (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks amazing Bryan. Is that a common scallop dish? Several years ago the chef at this restaurant was trying to decide what scallop to permanently put on the menu, so he let us try both to see what we liked best--one of them was spicy with andouille sausage and the other looked exactly like that with bacon and corn. Both were absolutely delicious.


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 3, 2012)

Cadillac J said:


> Looks amazing Bryan. Is that a common scallop dish? Several years ago the chef at this restaurant was trying to decide what scallop to permanently put on the menu, so he let us try both to see what we liked best--one of them was spicy with andouille sausage and the other looked exactly like that with bacon and corn. Both were absolutely delicious.



Scallop, bacon, corn is a popular dish. I still want to know what that purée is!


----------

